# Looks like Red Lion was involved!



## Bertieb123 (22 October 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...rdian-investigation-public-secrecy?CMP=twt_gu   Very long article but very especially about Red Lion, something that many suspected, and 'pet' food being put into burgers I wouldn't feed my pets with 'green' meat that is years old........yuck.


----------



## s4sugar (22 October 2013)

I don't see where is says "Red Lion was involved" - big difference between selling horse meat and selling horsemeat at beef.


----------



## amandap (22 October 2013)

Thanks for the link, I was wondering about all this the other day.



s4sugar said:



			I don't see where is says "Red Lion was involved" - big difference between selling horse meat and selling horsemeat at beef.
		
Click to expand...

Quote from linked article.
_
"So meat from Selten ended up at ABP for making burgers, but what were Selten's sources? The Guardian has managed to follow a trail from Selten's Dutch factory back to a key source of its horsemeat in the UK. Selten took deliveries from a Cheshire-based slaughterhouse known as Red Lion. It is owned by the Turner family, who slaughter and cut horsemeat and who own a cargo handling company in Dundalk, Ireland."_


----------



## s4sugar (22 October 2013)

So it says Red Lion sold horse meat.........................


----------



## lhotse (22 October 2013)

...of dubious origins and quality...


----------



## TrasaM (22 October 2013)

Just loved the bit about rotten beef being used too. 

Apart from the whole misleading public/ consumers, there is a massive fraud involved as horse meat is so much cheaper than beef. Bet those involved knew better than to buy burgers from these sources!


----------



## Bertieb123 (22 October 2013)

When you click onto link look at top and click onto HORSE MEAT LINK INTERACTIVE more enlightening than the actual article, we all know they were slaughtering horses and selling horse meat along with other slaughterhouses that slaughter horses in the UK but it would seem there were shady goings on too, are they not shut down at the moment? does make you wonder, surely not just for the fact they were selling legit horsemeat?  



s4sugar said:



			I don't see where is says "Red Lion was involved" - big difference between selling horse meat and selling horsemeat at beef.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hackneylass2 (23 October 2013)

and there's some premises that are to all intents and purposes knackeries, which also are licenced slaughterers for human grade meat. This in itself is  beyond belief.  Who says what meat goes where, when money is involved?   Does any Boddy agree with this state of affairs?


----------



## FairyLights (23 October 2013)

I've given up eating red meat since the horsemeat scandle broke.


----------



## CrazyCobLady (24 October 2013)

Glad I am a vegetarian. Would have being devastated if I found out i'd eaten horse.


----------



## Bertieb123 (26 October 2013)

All Meat that leaves a licenced slaughterhouse is passed as fit for human consumption and stamped, all meat is fully traceable any animal that is showing signs of illness or if the carcase is deemed unfit for a number of reasons including condition (emaciation) or a number of pathological reasons it will not be passed as fit for human consumption and all parts disposed of. If you suspect any wrong doing ie, knacker meat entering the food chain then I would suggest contact your local trading standards office. Agree when money is involved people will do anything which has been proved with the horsemeat scandal, 



hackneylass2 said:



			and there's some premises that are to all intents and purposes knackeries, which also are licenced slaughterers for human grade meat. This in itself is  beyond belief.  Who says what meat goes where, when money is involved?   Does any Boddy agree with this state of affairs?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 October 2013)

I'm just wondering when we'll see some prosecutions for fraud and animal cruelty. 

On a side note, since the horse meat scandal, my eating habits have changed drastically. I eat virtually no meat except occasional cuts from the local butcher and eat only vegetarian food in restaurants.
 And hell will freeze over before buying anything from Tesco, Asda or Morrisons again.


----------



## Hippona (26 October 2013)

IIRC Morrison's were not involved...they have their own farms. I have no problem buying meat from them, but I never bought any processed meat anyway.
If horse meat were on the shelves legitimately I'd buy it...


----------



## Bertieb123 (29 October 2013)

And I would consider it too if it were done correctly and I would be interested to know other peoples views on this?



Hippona said:



			IIRC Morrison's were not involved...they have their own farms. I have no problem buying meat from them, but I never bought any processed meat anyway.
If horse meat were on the shelves legitimately I'd buy it...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fburton (30 October 2013)

Meat is meat. As long as it was produced ethically, which for me means the animal has as good a life as possible and is killed humanely, and I like the taste, I will eat it. Not that I eat very much meat anyway. So, yes, horse meat could be on the menu. Of course, I wouldn't eat any horse (or sheep or cow) that I had forged an emotional bond with.


----------



## catroo (30 October 2013)

fburton said:



			Meat is meat. As long as it was produced ethically, which for me means the animal has as good a life as possible and is killed humanely, and I like the taste, I will eat it. Not that I eat very much meat anyway. So, yes, horse meat could be on the menu. Of course, I wouldn't eat any horse (or sheep or cow) that I had forged an emotional bond with.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - although I don't think I would choose to eat it, it wouldn't bother me if it was offered for sale as long as life was good and death was quick.


----------



## fattylumpkin (30 October 2013)

Only seems to be Brits who have issues with horse meat  the Swedes like horse meat and my father in law took great delight in pointing out the horse sausages to me on the christmas smörgasbård and trying to persuade me to have some (I'm vegan)! But they were hit by the horsemeat scandal too, and while they eat horse meat, they thoroughly dislike the notion of paying the extortionate prices they do for beef only to find out it's mostly dyed horse bits.  That and if horse meat is being slipped in, what else is going in that shouldn't?  It's fraud and it's dangerous, I wish more was being done about the issue.


----------

